# Omega Speedmaster wanted



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Must be over 38mm, good size bracelet, but not too bothered about boxes and papers as long as the price reflects.
I know there are lots of variations and I'm after the classic black look with or without date, and I say in another thread that I do not want the reduced version again, but I guess that would be dependant on price and whether there are any other options open to me.

Price wise; I'm still gathering funds through sales, so no solid budget at the moment but it will be £900 - 1200 ish
Those price ranges are readily available, but I would like to buy from the forum if possible.

Trades also available to boost budget.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm still on the lookout for a Speedy and funds are looking better for the right one.
Be quick though before I blow the lot on a motorbike!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Faze said:


> Be quick though before I blow the lot on a motorbike!


 Nah, go for the loose women, much more fun.... :biggrin: Have a bump on me, there's nothing worse than being without a Speedy when you want one......


----------

